# Is my qualification valid in Singapore?



## robbren (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I am a qualified Operating Department Practitioner with Diploma of Higher Education (DipHE) 
This qualification enable me to be an anaesthetic technician and theatre nurse in the UK.
Does anybody know if this qualification is valid in Singapore to perform these roles, I know it is valid in NZ, Australia, Canada and some places in UAE.
If so do you no how much experience i would require prior to getting work in Singapore.
Any information would be greatly appreciated including who to contact as i seem to be reaching a few dead ends.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You should contact the Singapore Ministry of Health (MoH) and/or the Ministry of Manpower (MoM) to check if and which classes or re-certifications are required for you to work in Singapore.
There is a shortage of nurses and jobs are readily available, even for foreigners. But since other applicants are predominantly from third world countries (and, without a university degree, you can only get an S-Pass work visa), you'll earn little (depending on years of work experience S$1500-3500/month).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi, not so

Anesthesiologists with a UK Diploma / Membership or equivalent are graded differently

Starting pay is 3,800 plus a standby allowance, and based on grading, per operation allowance maybe added, and that includes 'third world' staff, as you state 

Robbren, find a prospective employer and then they will do the needful.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry, I wrote about nurses in general, not knowing that you are in a different league.


----------



## robbren (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Beppi, thanks for the information i will try to contact them shortly
<Snip>

Hi ecureilx, unfortunately i am not an anaesthesiologist, im sure there would be no issues if i had that qualification, my role is more similar to an anaesthetic technician and theatre nurse, but thank you for you help!

Rob


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

robbren said:


> If you have any email addresses or know how best to do this any help would be greatly appreciated!


Google is your friend. (You should have been able to figure that out yourself!)


----------

